# Paphiopedilum sangii



## vandacee (Aug 14, 2012)

Found in the Celebes (Sulawesi)


----------



## Spaph (Aug 14, 2012)

Such a unique species, great blooming.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 14, 2012)

That looks great! Nice flower. I would like to see a sangii x tigrinum. That will probably never happen.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice colors!


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 14, 2012)

Such a different looking species. Great bloom.


----------



## eggshells (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh wow, I like this thing. I cant wait to get mine.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 14, 2012)

Whether you like this species or not, it certainly is one of the most expressive looking of the Paph species. I always get the impression of a clown when I see it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2012)

I suppose it is the pouch that makes it look a bit strange. But I am fascinated by it and really like the patterns on the petals and dorsal sepal.


----------



## Ditto (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice !!


----------



## nathalie (Aug 15, 2012)

I love !


----------



## annab (Aug 15, 2012)

what a beautiful slipper .nice and strange.
anna from Italy


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 15, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Whether you like this species or not, it certainly is one of the most expressive looking of the Paph species. I always get the impression of a clown when I see it.



A sad clown..................


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 15, 2012)

I could go with that....... a sad clown


----------



## Shiva (Aug 15, 2012)

Great flower. I love this species.


----------



## vandacee (Aug 15, 2012)

For fun, flowering of the day : Stanhopea jenischiana


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice, can you post a photo of the whole plant please.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2012)

How long have you been growing your sangii?


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 15, 2012)

What I fine intriguing about this species, all parts are so exaggerated, color texture and on.


----------



## vandacee (Aug 16, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice, can you post a photo of the whole plant please.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 16, 2012)

I love that foliage.


----------



## vandacee (Aug 16, 2012)

Rick said:


> How long have you been growing your sangii?



I bought this plant a year ago and a half in "Orchid & More".
Leaves were measured 15 cm.
Lower leaves measure 30 cm today.


----------



## Emmanuel (Aug 16, 2012)

One of my favorites...been there in 2006 (Sulawesi) but the trail to see them was too difficult for me...


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 18, 2012)

Excellent both!! :clap:


----------



## eaborne (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice flowers!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 21, 2012)

Again nice. Referring back to the post of the normal colored form and the dark variety. Yours appears to be in the middle.


----------

